# wifi analyzing app



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys. There was an app posted on here not too long ago that allowed you to look at who all was logged onto your wifi network. I cannot remember the name of it. If y'all can help please do.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im not sure but i use wifinder.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

WiFi analyzer?

Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Neither one of them. If I find it ill post it up


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I found the app that I was looking for, it is called Fing, by Overlook

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&hl=en

Very useful, you can ping other networks, traceroute, and see who is all on your wireless. Best of all FREE!!!!!!

Thanks for those who helped.


----------



## Krustys_ (Jun 10, 2011)

sweet app! thanks!


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out Fing...that little app F-ing rocks!


----------

